# Gute Plätze?



## lukluk (30. August 2009)

Also ich bin im moment an einem Problem angelangt und möchte das ihr mir bei der lösung des problemes helft.
Mein Problem ist das ich in einer ulduar stammgruppe bin in der es leider im moment nur eine person giebt die fischmahl stellen kann.
Diese Person kann aber leider nicht selber angeln gehen da ihr der skill fehlt und so ist es mitlerweile so das die leute die angeln gehen ihre gefangenen fische dem koch geben für fischmal.
Nun ist es aber so das wir nicht geziehlt farmen gehen um immer fischmahl zu habe deshalb möchte ich fragen giebt es ne internetseite wo man nachschaun kann welcher fisch wo in northrend besser droppt oder beser geangelt werden kann. Oder ob mir wer tipps geben kann zu orten wo die benötigten fische gut angelbar sind. 

Einen Ort habe ich selber festgestellt das is der hafen in der drachenöde von der neutralen fraktion hab gerade den namen nich da ^^ 
an dem ort kann man gut imperiale mantarochen farmen

Mfg lukluk


----------



## MihAmb (30. August 2009)

lukluk schrieb:


> an dem ort kann man gut imperiale mantarochen farmen



... welche nicht für das Fischmahl benötigt werden, von daher auch wieder egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winterlachs -> Grizzlyhügel
Muschelrückengroppe -> Boreanische Tundra
Nesselfisch -> Sholazarbecken

Oder stellst dich einfach nach TW, dort kannst gleich alle 3 fangen.

Edith sagt: die Informationen hättest du auch genauso aus der Buffed-Datenbank bekommen...


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Ja, angel am besten in Tausendwinter ...

Lauschiges Plätzchen suchen und petri heil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Laberede (9. September 2009)

Köche die nicht angeln können und Angler die nicht kochen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was kommt als Nächstes ?

Tanks die nur Dmg machen und Jäger die tanken ?

Raidleiter ohne Mikrophone ?

Instanzen die wegen Überlastung nicht betreten werden können ?

Mitwöche die vor 18h nicht bespielt werden können ?


----------



## Gierdre (9. September 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Köche die nicht angeln können und Angler die nicht kochen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... nicht mal wissen wo sie den Fisch herkriegen, bzw. welche man braucht... aber Ulduar raiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (1. November 2009)

In Tausendwinter bekommt man an den Seen bei den Flugpunkten alle Fische die man für das Fischmahl brauch, ohne nervige Schwarmsuche!


----------



## Shiningone (7. November 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Schwarmsuche



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. *g* Entweder angelt man in Tausendwinter oder man fischt die Schwärme für die gebrauchten Fische fürs Fischmahl ab. Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Tausendwinter:
- alle nötigen Fische (zufällig aber auf Dauer ausgewogen)
- keine Crap-Fische (Fische die als Gericht keine Buffboni geben)
- Muscheln mit Nordendperlen (Aus dem muschelfleisch lässt sich dazu noch nettes Single-Person-Buff-Food kochen)
- möglicher Feinkontakt (Gibt immermalwieder Spieler, die sich an Anglern vergreifen)

Schwärme:
- Schwarmsuche
- diverser Beifang (Wasserpartikel etc)
- nötige Gebietswechsel, da man fürs Fischmahl 3 versch Fischsorten braucht
- mit viel Glück eine Reitschildkröte
- viele Pygmäenschiffshalter


----------

